
Ask HN: Recruiters asking for “last 4 digits of SSN”? - digler999
I applied for a few developer positions on dice recently, and twice now recruiters who haven&#x27;t even spoken to me have asked me for the last 4 digits of my SSN.<p>Why would they legitimately need this information ? What concerns me is even if they have a legitimate use for it, the last 4 can be used to guess the entire SSN. The first 3 are unique to your birthplace, so that means if you know the last 4, someone only needs to correctly guess your place of birth and try 100 times until they guess the full SSN.<p>Obviously I don&#x27;t give them the last 4, or I give them phony numbers. But I just wanted to hear what others say about it. I contacted dice about this a few years back, but they didn&#x27;t seem to share the same concern that the info could be used for identity theft.<p>Here&#x27;s what one recruiter wanted:<p>Candidate Detail
Full Name (As per SSN):
Contact Number:
DOB (MM&#x2F;DD&#x2F;YY):
Email id:
Linkedin id: 
Preferred location:
Notice Period:
Skype id:
SSN (Last 4 digit):
Currently working(Y&#x2F;N):
Total US Exp.:
======
JSeymourATL
Why would they legitimately need this information?

It's become a common practice especially among large, buraucratic employers.
The Last 4 Digits are simply a unique identifier, used for quick (soft)
reference in employment eligibility.

You're just a number to machine at this point. HR Flunkies & Bozo Recruiters
don't care if it turns you off or raises red flags about your security.

Here's an excellent take on this by Nick Corcodillos
>[http://www.asktheheadhunter.com/7696/wanted-hr-exec-with-
the...](http://www.asktheheadhunter.com/7696/wanted-hr-exec-with-the-guts-to-
not-ask-for-your-ssn)

~~~
dragonwriter
> The Last 4 Digits are simply a unique identifier

No, they aren't. As is kind of obvious, given the number of combinations of
four digits there are, and the size of the universe of people identified with
SSNs.

~~~
JSeymourATL
More on this explanation from Corcodilos: The reality is, some software
designer included a SSN field in the employer’s database, and the HR
department bought the software without questioning the design and intent.
Because HR relies on such software to process you, HR doesn’t know what to do
if you decline to provide data the software “requires.” Go figure. Suppose the
software included a credit card field instead — that’s unique to you, too,
right? But no one would expect you to provide it because the employer doesn’t
need it.

I feel your pain. Some employers will boot you out of the hiring process if
you don’t give them your SSN (and your salary history) — just like a phone or
cable company will refuse to sell you service without it. I wish someone would
file a lawsuit. > [http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/ask-the-
headhunter-...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/ask-the-headhunter-
does-hr-really-need-your-social-security-number/)

------
liquidcool
I do recruiting (3rd party). This sounds like total shenanigans. I would be
actively afraid to ask for your SSN and definitely DOB - they should be
avoiding asking your age out of fear of discrimination lawsuits. What's
reasonable on a call:

\- name (they don't need your middle)

\- email, phone, Skype (if they do video tech interviews), experience

\- asking if you are legally allowed to work in the US without sponsorship.
For a defense job, if you are a citizen. You don't want to waste your time if
you're not.

Depending on the job, before your on-site interview a major corp. might ask
for your full name, DOB, felony convictions (not arrests), etc. for a
background check, but I don't think they'd need your SSN until you're there
for employee orientation (tax purposes, etc.).

------
dudul
Never happened to me, and I would frankly laugh at their face. Same with date
of birth and pretty much everything from your list. The only thing they need:
my name and a way to reach me. Later in the process, if the company needs to
run a background check sure I'll provide more details.

------
Atlas
If they are using that information for a background check, they would have to
inform you by law. I could see them using it for identity verification, but
they should be much more transparent about that.

~~~
digler999
I agree, and if it were background, I would expect them to need the full SSN.

~~~
Atlas
You can definitely do it with only the last four digits.

------
thefastlane
i would assume this is a scam. the _only_ time you need to provide ssn is when
you are starting a new job -- you have already been hired -- and HR needs to
photocopy your social security card. that's it. no other time. ever. (edit:
ok, also other HR things like maybe when choosing your health insurance plan,
etc)

also you are under no compulsion to provide a recruiter (agency or internal)
any information you don't want to. this includes prior salary, GPA, etc, etc.

------
jonathankoren
I've never seen this. This is highly suspicious. Also DOB is an illegal
question in the United States.

